# Timekeeping, random selection



## NicholasHacko (Jul 16, 2006)

The first stock Anonimo watches arrived today. 
WOW - I felt like Alice in wonderland !
As usually I check all new arrivals for time keeping - just to make sure
that everything is as it should be - but as you know Anonimo timepieces are not COSC certified so I did not know what to expect. Randomly, 11 watches were chosen.

The watches were wound by hand, up to approx. 2/3 of full length of mainspring and timed dial up. 

Here are the results:

Ref Model sec/day (out of the box) 
6000 professionale +0.5 
5004 three glasses +1.0
2014 militare zulu +1.5
2010 militare auto -2.0
2009 firenze dualtime +1.0 and +4.0
2007 militare crono +0.5
2006 d-date +0.5
2005 cronoscopio +0.0
2004 militare +14
2000 milemetri +11
2000 milemetri +11

The last 3 watches were easily re-adjusted to +2 sec/per day.
Based on above I have no doubt that most of timepieces tested would
easily pass chronometer certification (+6 to -2 sec per day) - a true tribute to both ETA and Anonimo. 

Happy collecting,

Nick Hacko (Sydney)


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

NicholasHacko said:


> The first stock Anonimo watches arrived today.
> WOW - I felt like Alice in wonderland !
> As usually I check all new arrivals for time keeping - just to make sure
> that everything is as it should be - but as you know Anonimo timepieces are not COSC certified so I did not know what to expect. Randomly, 11 watches were chosen.
> ...


 
Nice info! Always wondered how the other models fare with respect to timekeeping. Great to see most perform well within or better than COSC standards! :-!

Bit surprised by the Militare's +14 sec/day....the Millemtris tend to be running about +11 sec/day in my experience.

I think the Millemetri has the base ETA-2824 movement anyway, so its timekeeping is expected to be like that. The Militare has always been reported as having much better timekeeping, considering it has a pocket watch movement.

Hope they'll be a hit down under! Thanks Nick!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

Stala said:


> ... I think the Millemetri has the base ETA-2824 movement anyway, so its timekeeping is expected to be like that. ...


*Base 2824? What, no Incabloc shock protection, no Glucydur balance, no Anachron spring, no Nivaflex NM? Tough to accept when the other specs are so top-tier and the price is ca. US$2,400. *

*The movement finish can give tips as to the grade (of the four that ETA supplies). Mr. Hacko, what did your look inside tell you?*


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

redstart said:


> *Base 2824? What, no Incabloc shock protection, no Glucydur balance, no Anachron spring, no Nivaflex NM? Tough to accept when the other specs are so top-tier and the price is ca. US$2,400. *
> 
> *The movement finish can give tips as to the grade (of the four that ETA supplies). Mr. Hacko, what did your look inside tell you?*


By base I mean, this is all that is stated it has had done to it.... 'Automatic winding ANONIMO F1 01.1 on ETA 2824-2, colimassoné finish on rotor and bridge, adjusted 4 positions.'

As you state there are 4 grades of 2824-2 that ETA supplies, the top being the chronometer grade, but as to which is in the Millemetri can only be indicated by opening the watch and I don't have an opener to look in mine. Both the Hi Dive and Professionale have more work and modifications done to the 2824-2 movements used in them.

You can find a PDF regarding the ETA 2824-2 at the link below:

http://www.eta.ch/d/produkte/Mecaline/pdf/ETA_2824_2.pdf

All in french but it does mention the finishes on the rotor and bridge and what shock protection, etc is used for each grade. Reading the PDF, I am guessing that the Millemetri has probably got the Elabore grade, that is modified by Anonimo SpA, by the addition of the Anonimo F1 01.1. What this Anonimo F1 01.1 actually constitutes, I don't know at present.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Nick: good on ya!*

I find it impressive that a dealer will take so much time and care in order to assure that his customers receive top-notch products. You are to be congratulated.

Here, I'm lucky if the AD knows what movement is in a given watch. They certainly would not know how to regulate a watch, ok maybe the watchmaker would know but not the sales folks.

Aussies, make a beeline to Nick's!
DW

ps: hopefully opening the caseback does not void the warranty


----------



## NicholasHacko (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok - let's start with quoting obvious (from Anonimo Guarantee Card)
"Anonimo reserves the right to refuse warranty repair...for any watch
Anonimo deems in violation of it's authorization policies and practices
or any suspect treatment...at its sole discretion".

This need no further explanation, and quite rightly if you expect manufacturer to look after your watch then don't pull it apart. 










Since I have decided to keep this particular Milemetri 2000 for myself
and since I am professional watch stuntman :-! once I take strap off, 
'point of no return' is reached.



















The movement fitted in Milemetri 2000 is an ETA 2824-2 nickel, co-signed DM 05/A1










It is a 25 jewel, incabloc unit with nickel balance and Nivarox 2 hairspring. 
Adjusted to 4 position.










Auto rotor is signed "Anonimo" with Anonimo logo cut out (not just painted or printed) on the rotor. Nice touch!










The heavy and oversized O-ring is exactly of size one would expect to 
find in 100 ATM case. 










Both the case back is and case itself are finely machined and polished.
The case back is also signed (oxide etching process?)
"Mod 2000-4 manufactured in FIRENZE ..."










So there you go. I intend to wear this watch on my wrist
for week or so and I will report re. time keeping.

nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Stala said:


> By base I mean, this is all that is stated it has had done to it.... 'Automatic winding ANONIMO F1 01.1 on ETA 2824-2, colimassoné finish on rotor and bridge, adjusted 4 positions.'
> 
> As you state there are 4 grades of 2824-2 that ETA supplies, the top being the chronometer grade, but as to which is in the Millemetri can only be indicated by opening the watch and I don't have an opener to look in mine. Both the Hi Dive and Professionale have more work and modifications done to the 2824-2 movements used in them.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the clarification, Stala.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

*Sincere thanks for this rare look inside. *



NicholasHacko said:


> Ok - let's start with quoting obvious (from Anonimo Guarantee Card)
> "Anonimo reserves the right to refuse warranty repair...for any watch
> Anonimo deems in violation of it's authorization policies and practices
> or any suspect treatment...at its sole discretion".
> ...


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

*thanks for your pics*

thanks for your pics
i belive this is the first time any of these have been posted
wear it in good health.


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome Nick

And thanks a lot for the nice look inside. Really missed this info on the forum. Great info. 

Wonder what the -4 after model 2000 stands for ??? perhaps the 4th edition of the mille.......


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

Mark Borella said:


> Welcome Nick
> 
> And thanks a lot for the nice look inside. Really missed this info on the forum. Great info.
> 
> Wonder what the -4 after model 2000 stands for ??? perhaps the 4th edition of the mille.......


Mark,

The 04 could mean it was assembled in 2004. Just a guess.


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

*Thank you, Nick!*

Do you have a close-up of the finish on the rotor, because that looks more like Côtes de Genève than the Colimaçonnée papier finish?

If I am right, then that would suggest that the movement could be an Elabore, since that grade of 2824-2 is already adjusted to 3 positions, that Anonimo chose to upgrade the finish on the rotor and have its logo cut into the rotor, with Etachos incabloc unit (although this might have been upgraded to Incabloc), Nickel balance and Nivrox 2 hairspring. All this being based on the PDF I linked to and downloaded from ETA.

I contacted Anonimo SpA for further details about the modifications to the Millemetri's movement but await info from one of their technicians.

Great post and marvellous to see what the inisde of my 2 year old Millemetri looks like :-!


----------

